# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] Sauvegarde HTML ou PDF d'une datawindow

## moussmouss

Bonjour,

j'ai une datawindow tout ce qu'il y a de plus banal, et souhaite en crer un fichier HTML ou PDF.

La fonction saveas ne me convient pas car elle ne marche pas en PDF et ne respecte pas la mise en forme de ma datawindow en HTML.

Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment conserver ma mise en forme (couleur, alignements...), je suis prenneur.

Merci par avance

----------


## shadeoner

Bonjour,

quelle version de powerbuilder utilisez-vous ?
J'ai trouv ce petit tutorial sur un site qui apparement marcherait  partir de la 9 :




> PB9 offers some support to print a datawindow into a PDF. This is possible with the help of Ghostscript.
> 
> Ghostscript version 8.14 allows free use, copying, and distribution by end users, but does not allow commercial distribution. More recent version have a GPL type license which maybe not appropriate, you need to read the license!
> 
>    1. First download Ghostscript 8.14 (gs814w32.exe) from http://ghostscript.com/doc/AFPL/index.htm.
>    2. Read the end use license agreement
>    3. Install Ghostscript and make sure that the PATH contains the Ghostscript bin directory.
>    4. Before printing a datawindow into a PDF, you must
>          1. Open the dataobject.
> ...


Je ne sais pas ce que a vaut,  vous de voir...
Tenez moi inform.

Edit : si l'anglais vous donne des boutons, dites le moi, je vous traduirais cela

----------


## moussmouss

merci pour l'info, je vais la tester.

par contre, faut voir ce que donne la licence GhostScript, car je travaille pour une boite, et du coup, je ne sais pas comment peut se passer l'utilisation de ce logiciel ... ???

 suivre.... et encore merci

----------


## shadeoner

> merci pour l'info, je vais la tester.
> 
> par contre, faut voir ce que donne la licence GhostScript, car je travaille pour une boite, et du coup, je ne sais pas comment peut se passer l'utilisation de ce logiciel ... ???
> 
>  suivre.... et encore merci


Le logiciel GhostScript est sous licence GPL, donc gratuit.
je viens de m'apercevoir que la page indique n'est plus valable, utilisez plutt celle-i : http://ghostscript.com/doc/GPL/index.htm

----------


## moussmouss

merci encore pour l'info.

J'avais corrig tout seul, du coup j'ai test : a marche  part que je n'ai pas la couleur dans mon PDF.... c'est pas bien grave.

Par contre ce qui m'embette (ou alors j'ai loup un truc....!), c'est qu'il faut que j'install GhostScript sur chaque bcane cible... c'est un peu lourd !

Faut que je vois s'il y a moyen de palier  a !

A+

----------


## sailor lvcv

Bonjour Moussmouss,

On vient de rencontrer le mme problme ici.
As-tu trouver un moyen d'viter d'installer le logiciel GhostScript sur les post utilisateur ?

Merci de ta rponse.

Pendant ce temps l ... je prends ma pelle   ::wink::

----------


## civ

Il existe l'alternative d'exporter en XSLFO et reformater en PDF.

Ce qui est fait par dfaut revient  utiliser le distiller ghoscript (export to ps & convert ps->pdf)


```

```

Lors du dploiment cela demande en effet d'avoir ghoscript ou un autre distiller accessible.


La seconde mthode consiste en un export XSL-FO & convertion XSL->PDF utilsant FOP


```

```

lors de dploiement il ajouter les rpertoires au kit de de dploiement de PB (les DLL de runtime)
Sybase\Shared\PowerBuilder\fop-0.20.4
Sybase\Shared\PowerBuilder\jdk14. 


Cela peut se paramtrer directement dans l'onglet DataExport des proprits de la datawindow


Le choix de la mthode dpend de plusieurs paramtres
- difficults de dploiement multi-postes.
- possibilit d'accder  un serveur applicatif via un partage disque...
- nombre de licences sur le distiller (si necessaire)
- performances et qualit du rsultat

----------

